
James Damore Scandal Revives Calls to Regulate Google – From the Right - josephby
https://news.google.com/news/story/dCDtNtdSYzE9d2MfqNl2_SGAfjuhM?hl=en&ned=us
======
celticninja
Regulating Google is a knee jerk reaction to a knee jerk reaction.

------
pottersbasilisk
Google probably should be regulated, also they should break up comcast too.

